# New board & bindings feel strange!!!?!?!



## Barrera666 (Jan 27, 2018)

This is the first time I've posed on the Forum, basically I've been riDing for a few years and have recently got a new freestyle board and bindings and the ride feels very strange is this normal? I feel out of control on it and have no confidence, should I return to my old board which I am comfortable on or will this past? The new board also feels a lot faster and has a mind of its own!! PLEASE HELP ANY ADVICE?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Without knowing what your old and new boards and bindings are, there's no way to comment other than generally. But if you went from cheap beginner crap to even mid-level good stuff, oh hell yes you'll feel a difference. If you went from a twin to a directional board, same answer. If you changed board length, also yes. Went from camber to rocker/camber? Yep. Extruded base to sintered base? Uh-huh.

Bottom line, it's more likely to feel different than the same, unless you stuck with the exact same make and models.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, what is your current setup and what was your old setup?

If you went from a stiff cambered board to a rockered noodle, then yeah, it's gonna be quite the change.


----------



## Barrera666 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks, I have a Burton Custom 156 2017 with Burton Custom EST bindings. My new 2nd board is Capita Thunderstick 153 2017 with Union Flight bindings, does this help?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

flying v or camber?


----------



## Barrera666 (Jan 27, 2018)

My Burton is camber


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shouldn't be a drastic change between those two boards unless your Burton's base is dry as hell and desperately needing a wax and getting on a board that actually slides is creating that drastic change.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Barrera666 said:


> Thanks, I have a Burton Custom 156 2017 with Burton Custom EST bindings. My new 2nd board is Capita Thunderstick 153 2017 with Union Flight bindings, does this help?


Curious. At your level, what made you feel the need to switch from a Burton custom camber in such a short amount of time? Thats a pretty darn versatile board and I would consider it great for almost any rider but a complete green horn. did you feel as though it was holding you back with freestyle progression?


----------



## Barrera666 (Jan 27, 2018)

Basically I thought my Custon was a little stiff for tricks so I felt if i got a shorter board it would be easier and a more freestyle board would help my progression but I've been out tonight and feel like I've made a big mistake. I'm now wondering should I stick to my Burton as I can't really fault it! I go away in 6 weeks to france so want as much practise as possible but as I'm in England I'm limited to the local indoor snow park The Chill Factor! Maybe sell my new board?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A 3cm drop isn't a huge change. Not enough change for what you're describing.

I'm still betting that Burton's base is dry as can be and getting on a board that's actually waxed and slides is what's causing the majority of this.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Barrera666 said:


> Basically I thought my Custon was a little stiff for tricks so I felt if i got a shorter board it would be easier and a more freestyle board would help my progression but I've been out tonight and feel like I've made a big mistake. I'm now wondering should I stick to my Burton as I can't really fault it! I go away in 6 weeks to france so want as much practise as possible but as I'm in England I'm limited to the local indoor snow park The Chill Factor! Maybe sell my new board?


I dont have any solid answers for you, but some thoughts:

Burton Customs are a really solid all mountain board. there is a reason they have been made for over 20 years. Granted they are not noodles and not technically a park board so there will be easier things out there on which to learn butters, presses, etc. 

I have not been on a thunderstick so I cant personally compare the two but with FCF (mostly camber), a soft flex and extruded base, it sounds like it could be a good park beater option on which to progress with freestyle. But it's definitely not going to have the same level of control/hold that the custom does.

I also have not ever been to an in-door slope so only know what I have read. Don't they tear up bases? and i believe i recall reading that extruded specifically responds poorly to the fake snow...again that could all be nonsense. 

What I would do: save your custom for your trip to France. Being on a nice big resort mountain, you're going to want to go everywhere and ride all you can. The custom will be your best friend in this case. If you have gotten some practice and comfort on freestyle progression by then, you might find yourself having an easier time getting your custom to do what you want it to do. Then for the in door, either keep the capita (if you want to stick with camber) or grab another low cost freestyle friendly board. I'm a big fan of the Rome Garage rocker for what it is. you can usually find NOS models for under 200 bucks. They're nothing fancy but the flat base gives you some skatey feel and still allows for some stability. perfect for abusing.

Most importantly.. Set realistic goals on what youre doing with these or any boards. snowboarding is hard and very few folks have the natural talent/balls to be awesome at freestyle without many many many days of hiking boxes and jumps for practice. you'll get there with focus and repetition but dont make the mistake of thinking that buying X board is going to make you way better than this or that (EXCEPT FOR THE NEVERSUMMER PROTOTYPE2 WHICH IS WITHOUT A DOUBT THE BEST PIECE OF SNOWBOARDING ENGINEERING EVER SEEN BY ANYONE EVER....SELL EVERYTHING ELSE AND GET ONE OF THESE BECAUSE THE POP GIVES YOU MORE WINGS THAN REDBULL AND COCAINE....please let this be seen by Jae, Phedder, Lin, etc....preeeetttty please.....jay kay el oh el be tee dubs).

Most most importantly...get out and shred the gnar brah!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

What do you mean out of control? Like it's not stable at high speeds? Board wonders around or what?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Might be silly, but make sure your bindings are set up the same on each. Angle wise and centered properly.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Barrera666 said:


> Thanks, I have a Burton Custom 156 2017 with Burton Custom EST bindings. My new 2nd board is Capita Thunderstick 153 2017 with Union Flight bindings, does this help?


It's a very soft board. And I'm speculating but you may be over-driving/riding the board. You bought a soft park board, it's going to be for rails and boxes, not going fast and carving trenches. Keep riding it, don't just give up. Every new board makes you a better rider. Try to focus on being more relaxed. The flat camber outside the positive camber is going to make it very forgiving. Mind you it's a shortened camber compared to your current stick so it'll be much quicker and responsive. Practice riding switch on it too.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Good input from everybody so far. But people need to realize that the OP experienced his new board here:





Good of him to keep up his riding in the UK (and as indoor slopes go this place looks pretty good) but it should put comments like 'I feel out of control on it and have no confidence' and 'The new board also feels a lot faster and has a mind of its own' in perspective. He is definitely not ' going fast and carving trenches' on a 180m run...
So this is not about the equipment at all. Even the softest park noodle should be fine on this (although I'm sure the place gets bumpy in the afternoon). 

Some lessons could go a long way before the OP heads to France. Much more important than obsessing over board characteristics.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Might be silly, but make sure your bindings are set up the same on each. Angle wise and centered properly.


This. I was thinking it's something simple like your boots are not centered. Unless your new board has some sort of damage that is causing issues. There are not many reasons why if you can ride a snowboard, suddenly you can't ride that snowboard.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

speedjason said:


> What do you mean out of control? Like it's not stable at high speeds? Board wonders around or what?


^ cracks me up...indoor high speeds...is there and what's the max speed limit for indoor facility? and do they have other signs. Last week while dropping a great line with @SteepNDeep there was a very appropriate sign that said "Should you really be here?"


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I see that the board has a mind of it's own. Is this the case for the bindings too? Maybe they just don't get along well?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^ cracks me up...indoor high speeds...is there and what's the max speed limit for indoor facility? and do they have other signs. Last week while dropping a great line with @SteepNDeep there was a very appropriate sign that said "Should you really be here?"


Haha, that sign is so good.
They need those where I ride, cause when I see a "cliff" sign, I get all excited.

Just took a video the other day.
Seen a sign that said "cliff" and I say out loud "all right"
So I start heading that way, after a min or two, I realize that this ain't no normal cliff, this is a "non survivable cliff"

You can then hear me say "hmm, maybe I bit off a lite more than I can chew here?"

About a min later you hear me again say "maybe"

Let's just say it was a bit hairy, to say the least haha.

Video clip coming soon haha

TT


----------

